# Best Tony MacAlpine album?



## Michael (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, I'll have some money to buy a CD next week and I've been wanting to grab one of his for quite a while. I don't have any albums by Tony, so any suggestions are good. 

The only stuff by him I own so far is his instructoinal video, which has three songs on it.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

....

*Where the fuck is Maximum Security!*


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2006)

There's only 10 poll options. Blame Chris. 

Would you recomend it?


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> There's only 10 poll options. Blame Chris.
> 
> Would you recomend it?


 

Um....

*YES!*

It's like having a Satch poll and leaving off "Surfing With The Alien".


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, my bad, man. I'm ashamed.  I'm watching a copy of Maximum Security on eBay, I'll buy it next week, and maybe another one along with it. 

What is second best to Maximum Security?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2006)

I was gonna vote Maximum Security but it isnt on there.


----------



## Adam (Jun 29, 2006)

Chromaticity


----------



## smueske (Jun 29, 2006)

Get the collection -- it has a few selections from most of his albums. I agree that Maximum Security is his best album. But taken in context, he got that deal because his first album (with Sheehan) smokes.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm tempted to vote for Edge of Insanity, but I'm not, as whenever I've heard Maximum Security, it's been a lot better. Only one of the classic Shrapnel albums I don't own (well, that and Street Lethal)...


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2006)

This is tough. All his cds, well most of them anyway are brilliant.

I started out with Chromaticity. It became my favorite album.

I then bought Evolution, that became my favorite.

I then bought Premonition, that became my favorite, then Violent Machine, that became my favorite as well, and then I bought Master Of Paradise, that one is alright, I then bought Maximum Security, that album is brilliant.

If I had to choose one, which is very hard, i'd say, Evolution.
I voted Evolution. 

However, get Chromaticity first. 

I am working on getting all his stuff actually. I ordered Madness and Edge Of Insanity. His fusion stuff is awesome too. 

[action=Shawn]thinks every guitarist should get Maximum Security, Premonition, Evolution, Violent Machine and Chromaticity in their collection. All brilliant albums.[/action]


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 29, 2006)

I would've voted Maximum Security as well.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Collection. 
It will give you an opportunity to listen to songs from each of his Cds, and you can decide which one to buy next.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 29, 2006)

I chose Edge of Insanity - Iths the only recording of his i have (and its on vinyl!)


----------



## Jerich (Jun 29, 2006)

I voted for the "collection" .but to be honest i would vote for the cd he never recorded yet!! the one that features the seven string guitars.......


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2006)

Right now, it's looking pretty good for The Collection. Thanks for the recomendations guys. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## keithb (Jun 29, 2006)

Maximum Security!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Jerich said:


> I voted for the "collection" .but to be honest i would vote for the cd he never recorded yet!! the one that features the seven string guitars.......


Chromaticity features sevenstring guitars. He is playing his 7-string Carvin. 

Brilliant album.


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2006)

Chromaticity it is then, nothing will beat sevenstring guitars + Tony MacAlpine.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Chromaticity it is then, nothing will beat sevenstring guitars + Tony MacAlpine.


Honestly, I should've voted that. It was my first Tony MacAlpine album purchase and it blew my mind, still does. However, shortly after I got Chromaticity, I acquired Evolution. I ended up liking Evolution better. Which was what I voted. He plays a BC Rich 6-string with 2 singles (1 missing), it sounds awesome, my favorite tone of his is on that guitar and that album. His brilliant work throughout the disc astonishes me still.






Overall, I think Chromaticity is better. Check out this review I did, Mawd.-

http://www.tonymacalpine.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=465
Scroll down to a few posts and you'll see how I compared both albums by the songs.

If you get Chromaticity, great choice, you will love it, it is awesome. Get Evolution too though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 30, 2006)

Just bought a copy of Chromaticity on eBay.  It shall arive something next week.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 30, 2006)

I voted for evolution. I would have voted for maximum security if it was on the list. Though evolution is a great album to.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 30, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Just bought a copy of Chromaticity on eBay.  It shall arive something next week.




You'll like it.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Jul 8, 2006)

My first MacAlpine album was Freedom To Fly, I believe it should serve as a very nice introduction to Tony's music. Along with Maximum Security, it's the best of Tony MacAlpine.


----------

